# WhatsApp und andere Messenger sollen verboten werden?



## Ap0ll0XT (8. August 2015)

Wie AndroidMag.de gestern berichtete, wird momentan in den Regierungen von Großbritanien und den USA darüber diskutiert, Messanger wie WhatsApp und andere zu verbieten. Der Grund dafür liegt in den Verschlüsselungen. Die Regierungen bezeichnen diese Messanger als "perfektes Werkzeug der Kommunikation" für Terroristen und Kriminelle. Es sei aktuell einfach nicht möglich, den Kommunikationsverkehr über diese Medien zu überwachen. Es gibt demnach also nur 3 Möglichkeiten laut Regierung, diesem Problem entgegen zu wirken. Die erste wäre eine Hintertür, die zweite wäre die Abschaltung von Verschlüsselung und die dritte wäre dann das endgültige Verbot verschlüsselter Messanger. Gerade ersteres birgt Risiken, da Hintertüren leider eben auch Sicherheitslücken darstellen und von anderen missbraucht werden können.

*Quelle:* Wird WhatsApp bald verboten? - Androidmag.de

*Persönlciher Kommentar von mir:*
Die Regierungen beweisen zum Thema Internet mal wieder absolute Inkompetenz. In Zeiten immer einfacher werdender Softwareentwicklung ist das entwickelt von einfachen Kommunikationsdiensten über das Internet ein Witz. Es reicht im Grunde ein Webserver mit SSL-Zertifikat und schon kann man darauf eine WebApp zur Kommunikation entwickeln. Es gibt eben auch mittlerweile einige Verschlüsselungen für Javascript, die End-to-End Verschlüsselung ermöglichen. Somit stellt ein solches Verbot keinerlei Hindernisse für den Terrorismus dar. Wer verschlüsselt kommunizieren will, der kann das auch. Und bis diese Server gefunden werden, kann das unter Umständen eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Als ob es da noch um Terrorismus geht... Die Politiker wissen mMn ganz genau das das nichts gegen Terrorismus bringt, sie wissen aber auch das es den Großteil der Bevölkerung gar nicht interessiert.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Häh?  Whatsapp hatte doch bis vor kurzem überhaupt keine Verschlüsselung und die aktuelle soll laut diverser Fachleute ein schlechter Witz sein?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Seit wann sind Politiker Fachleute? 
Vermutlich wollen die einfach nur das die Leute sich sicher fühlen um im Hintergrund ungestört Daten zu saugen. Deshalb setzen die jetzt das Gerücht in die Welt WhatsApp sei sicher...


----------



## Stryke7 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Politiker Fachleute?
> Vermutlich wollen die einfach nur das die Leute sich sicher fühlen um im Hintergrund ungestört Daten zu saugen. Deshalb setzen die jetzt das Gerücht in die Welt WhatsApp sei sicher...



1)  Niemand glaubt dass Whatsapp sicher sei ... ?  

2)  Wer spricht denn von Politikern?!

Der WhatsApp-VerschlÃ¼sselung auf die Finger geschaut | heise Security 
WhatsApp durchleuchtet: Vorbildliche VerschlÃ¼sselung weitgehend nutzlos | heise Security
WhatsApp-Verschlüsselung versagt: Experten zerpflücken Sicherheit
iPhone-Nutzer chatten unsicher: Whatsapp-VerschlÃ¼sselung hilft nicht viel - n-tv.de
Sicherheitstest: Kein Verlass auf WhatsApp-Verschlüsselung
http://www.techstage.de/news/WhatsApp-Verschluesselung-hat-nur-beschraenkten-Nutzen-2630359.html
https://netzpolitik.org/2015/whatsapp-viele-offene-fragen-zu-verschluesselung/
http://www.rp-online.de/digitales/a...ten-weiter-nicht-verschluesselt-aid-1.5056339
http://www.itseccity.de/produkte-se...-loesungen/tests/mediatest-digital080115.html

Das sind so ein paar der ersten Google-Einträge zu "Whatsapp Verschlüsselung".


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Was willst du mir jetzt sagen? 
Hab ich geschrieben WhatsApp sei sicher?


----------



## XeT (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Wer in world of Warcraft nach Terroristen sucht, kann auch sowas umsetzen. Aber naja ist Ausland und wenn alle Messenger verboten werden schreiben wir wieder sms und die Terroristen Briefe.


----------



## Voodoo2 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



XeT schrieb:


> Wer in world of Warcraft nach Terroristen sucht, kann auch sowas umsetzen. Aber naja ist Ausland und wenn alle Messenger verboten werden schreiben wir wieder sms und die Terroristen Briefe.



ich bin wow terrorist


----------



## Grenada (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Soll die doch Whatsapp verbieten,es gibt Tausende von Messengern und wen wir mit Handy in den IRC Joinen wie früher machts auch spaß ^^


----------



## mks1970 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Wird vielleicht nach Email made in Germany nun Zeit für Whatsapp made in Germany!


----------



## LudwigX (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Am besten auch gleich das Postgeheimnis abschaffen.  Auf das trifft die gleichen Argumente zu


----------



## Lelwani (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Am besten auch gleich das Postgeheimnis abschaffen.  Auf das trifft die gleichen Argumente zu



und du meinst da hält sich heutzutage noch einer drane? 

Regierungen machen was sie wollen , sollten sie dabei erwischt werden wars haltn einzelfall...

wir leben schon lange in keiner freien welt mehr aber das schöne is ihr denkt das alle bzw nen großer teil...


----------



## Koko291 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Manchmal denke ich echt ,die Politiker haben lange Weile und keine wichtigen Themen um die sie sich kümmern müssen


----------



## taks (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



LudwigX schrieb:


> Am besten auch gleich das Postgeheimnis abschaffen.  Auf das trifft die gleichen Argumente zu



Die haben schon Scanner um geschlossene Briefe zu lesen. Weiss aber gerade nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Ion (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Überwachung zum Schutz der Bürger - das ist die größte Lüge die seit 9/11 funktioniert ..
An ein Verbot glaube ich nicht.


> Wer verschlüsselt kommunizieren will, der kann das auch.


So ist es. Whatsapp spielt da womöglich keine Rolle.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Von mir aus, weg damit


----------



## Shona (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Häh?  Whatsapp hatte doch bis vor kurzem überhaupt keine Verschlüsselung und die aktuelle soll laut diverser Fachleute ein schlechter Witz sein?


Gab seit 2012 eine Verschlüsselung -> Zitat: "Seit August 2012 wurden die Konversationen der Nutzer verschlüsselt versendet"
Dies ist aber soviel ich noch weiss schon eh und je eine 128bit AES Verschlüsselung gewesen. Mit welcher Verschlüsselung sie auf den Servern gespeichert werden weiss ich allerdings nicht wirklich, glaube aber das es nie veschlüsselt war und jetzt ist es ebenfalls 128bit AES. Dies ist auch das was du meinst 

Das war für mich einer der Gründe warum ich zu Telegram gewechselt bin, den dort kann ich einen "Secret Chat" starten und die wenn es ein normaler ist (was ich aber eigentlich nie starte), dann werden sie mit 256bit AES verschlüsselt und gespeichert. Das Problem ist nur die Leute dazu zu bringen ebenfalls Telegram zu installieren, den viele machen das nicht obwohl es eigentlich besser ist


----------



## Leob12 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Ich sag doch die Politiker haben einen Vogel^^ 
Wie hier schon gesagt, wer verschlüsselt kommunizieren will kann es auch ohne Whatsapp.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich sag doch die Politiker haben einen Vogel^^
> Wie hier schon gesagt, wer verschlüsselt kommunizieren will kann es auch ohne Whatsapp.



Wie gesagt geht das sogar ohne App. Dazu reicht nur ein einziger Server und ein bisschen Ahnung z.B. In PHP und Javascript. Und schon ist das Verbot ausgehebelt. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, das viele aus diesen Kreisen so etwas sogar schon haben. Die Überwachung ist überall in aller Munde. Als ob sie die Kommunikation fremden Unternehmen anvertrauen würden.


----------



## StarforceZx (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Lelwani schrieb:


> und du meinst da hält sich heutzutage noch einer drane?
> 
> Regierungen machen was sie wollen , sollten sie dabei erwischt werden wars haltn einzelfall...
> 
> wir leben schon lange in keiner freien welt mehr aber das schöne is ihr denkt das alle bzw nen großer teil...


Nein, wenn sie erwischt werden wurde nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt.


----------



## Imperat0r (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Koko291 schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich echt ,die Politiker haben lange Weile und keine wichtigen Themen um die sie sich kümmern müssen



Das Politiker Langeweile haben kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Alles was die US-Regierung macht und sich ausdenkt hat für sie schon einen Sinn. Dumm sind die nicht. Richtig ist es aber mit Sicherheit nicht! 

Politik war schon immer schmutzig und wird immer ein schmutziges Geschäft bleiben.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Willkommen im Crypto Krieg 3.0 

Auf die ausgangslage bin ich gespannt!!!!
Man hat in den 90ern gesehen was schwach schlüssellängen anrichten können und die folgen hatte wir durch ein paar Bugs auch gesehen.
Das Schwache grypto oder die besagte backdoor nichts bringt, wiessen viele, nur die Volksvertreter sind ein bisschen "Geihmdienst" abhängig die reden das alles nach was diese wollen!
Das ein Geheimdienst so wenig Krypto haben will wie nur möglich das ist logisch, man kann auch erkennen das sgute verschlüsselung selbst der NSA langsam zu verhängniss wird 
(nicht kankbares zeug alles zw speichern ? Wird zu problemen führen wie man sieht)

Zur Whats App problematik!
Warum Whats App so starken zulauf bekam lag einfach am richtigen Moment, es gab keine nennenswerte Konkurenz
Rein von App designe her war Whatsapp eine reine Katastrophe, in den anfänglichen version war der Username deine Telefonnr und pw: die Mac 
Kommunikation war ohne Https und war, plain text, später dann der umstieg auf https mit RC4  
Erst nach der FB übername war es state of the art mit Cert pinning in der app und AES, nur sicher ist und bleibt whats app nicht da es keine nachvollziehbare end to end verschlüsselung bietet!!!
(Funktionieren tut die Text secure verschlüsselung über zwei android handys, nur man erkennt es nicht, wenn man davon ausgeht dass diese jeder zeit abgeschlaten werden kann ist es keine sicherheit)

Meiner Meinung testen die Regierungen nur wie weit sie gehen können, wenn die USA bzw GB so weiter machen dann fehlt nicht mehr viel und sie können china die hand reichen weil das ist es imo am härtesten 




			
				http://www.androidmag.de/news/apps-news/wird-whatsapp-bald-verboten/ schrieb:
			
		

> Dienste wie WhatsApp, iMessage, Skype oder andere Messenger verwenden oftmals starke Verschlüsselungs-Algorithmen, die eine vollkommen private Kommunikation ermöglichen.



Der einzige dienst der end to end bietet ist Imessage alle anderen nutzen nur eine transportverschlüsselung und sind  von strafverfolgungsbehörde X locker einsehbar 
Whats App ist wie oben erleutert eine semi ausname in bezug auf Android


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Das ist doch ein Scherz oder  
Wen wollen die eigentlich noch verarschen ? Das sind nicht die Praktiken einer Demokratie die versucht sich zu schützen (gut GB zählt eh nicht) das sind Autoritäre Systeme... 
Terror kommt doch schon lange nicht mehr von Männern mit langen Bärten oder den pösen Kommunisten sondern von unliebsamen innerhalb der Bevölkerung. 
Sei konform oder du bist Terrorist und damit das nicht passiert überwachen wir dich... Kann ja nicht sein, dass du mit deinen Gedanken alleine bist


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



			
				http://www.androidmag.de/news/apps-news/wird-whatsapp-bald-verboten/ schrieb:
			
		

> Dienste wie WhatsApp, iMessage, Skype oder andere Messenger verwenden oftmals *starke* Verschlüsselungs-Algorithmen, *die eine vollkommen private Kommunikation ermöglichen.*



 Das ist der größte Schwachsinn, den ich je gelesen habe. So stark sind diese Algorithmen nicht, und wenn jemand an Gespräche oder Daten unbedingt ran kommen will, knackt derjenige jede Verschlüsselung (besonders Geheimdienste und Staatsbehörden, die haben die nötigen Fachleute und Supercomputer dazu).

Zum Thema: Zur Not schreib ich eben wieder SMS, ich nutze eh Prepaid und bin nur daheim per Whatsapp erreichbar.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> So stark sind diese Algorithmen nicht, und wenn jemand an Gespräche oder Daten unbedingt ran kommen will, knackt derjenige jede Verschlüsselung (besonders Geheimdienste und Staatsbehörden, die haben die nötigen Fachleute und Supercomputer dazu).



OTR - imo nicht knackbar - es ist so konzepiert ,dass man es auch in zukunft nicht knacken kann = Perfect Forward Secrecy

PGP in verbindung eines 4096 bits keys nope auch nicht knackbar, jedoch ist diese art von end to end in zukunft knackbar wenn man den privat key hat oder die verschlüsselung irgendwann mal knacken kann !

Textsecure Protokoll = imo hat es die audits ohne problem überstanden auch hier ist Perfect Forward Secrecy zentraler bestandteil

Jetzt weiß der geheimndiesnt nur nicht was ich an Person B übermittelt habe, die meta daten sind trozdem da und auf die stützen sich die ganzen Behörden 
Der Inhalt einer message is dann nur noch eine Zugabe


----------



## Nils16866 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Was Passiert wenn man bei Facebook "Terror,Bombe,Uran etc. eingibt" bekommt man dan besuch


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. August 2015)

In Deutschland werden unverschlüsselte Dienste wie externe E-Mails von Behörden aus Datenschutzgründen kaum verwendet, und jetzt 
sollen verschlüsselte Dienste verboten werden, eben weil Sie Datenschutz bieten!?

Ich habe irgendwie zweifel an der Richtigkeit der News, oder ist Großbritannien und den USA der Datenschutz tatsächlich so egal? Natürlich sind diese Nationen als Spionierer bekannt, aber ich glaube nicht, dass diese es wagen würden sich öffentlich "gegen" den Datenschutz einzusetzen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Nils16866 schrieb:


> Was Passiert wenn man bei Facebook "Terror,Bombe,Uran etc. eingibt" bekommt man dan besuch



Die interessantere Frage wäre, wer zuerst klingeln würde - BND, NSA, KGB/FSB etc. oder irgend welche Terrorgruppen-Anführer, die sich eine Bombe von dir erhoffen


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Nils16866 schrieb:


> Was Passiert wenn man bei Facebook "Terror,Bombe,Uran etc. eingibt" bekommt man dan besuch



"Uran kaufen" ist auch gut, besonders das Angebot von Uran beim amerikanischen Amazon. 

Ich hoffe das bleibt bloß ein Hirngespinst irgendwelcher zurückgebliebenen Politiker. Wenn jetzt schon "sichere" Messenger verboten werden... Wo soll das noch hinführen?


----------



## Amon (9. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Die Regierungen beweisen zum Thema Internet mal wieder absolute Inkompetenz.



Falsch. Die regierungen haben einfach Angst vrm Internet weil es ihre Machtstellung untergräbt! Halte das Volk doof und du kannst uneingeschränkt herrschen, das war schon immer so. Einem blöden kannst du alles erzählen der glaubt dir das. Was meinst du warum das einfache Volk im Mittelalter nicht lesen und schreiben lernen durfte?  In Zeiten des Intenets mit einfacher Kommunikation über WhatsApp, Facebook, Twitter whatever ist da nicht mehr möglich. Wenn das dann auch noch verschlüsselt ist sieht das für "die da oben" ganz böse aus. Wieso schränkt China den Zugriff auf das Netz so ein? Wieso gibt es in  Nord Korea kaum zugriff aufs Netz? Sicherlich nicht um die Völker vor schlechten Einflüssen aus dem Westen zu schützen wie es die Regierungen behaupten! Auch das Argument mit der Terrorbekämpfung ist unsinnig. Das wird seit 2001 vorgeschoben um einen Grund zu haben die eigene Bevölkerung lückenlos zu überwachen! Daten sammeln verhindert keine Anschläge!

Dass es so weit kommt hat sich George Orwell sicherlich nicht vorstellen können als er damals "1984" geschrieben hat...


----------



## Kinguin (9. August 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Dass es so weit kommt hat sich George Orwell sicherlich nicht vorstellen können als er damals "1984" geschrieben hat...



Schon erstaunlich, die Lebensumstände ,die in dem Roman vorkommen,sind heute wirklich ein Teil unserer Realität.Oder sollte man eher sagen wie erschreckend?
Wenn man dann auch noch bedenkt,dass der Roman 1984 1949 erschien,also vor 66 Jahren,ist es umso beeindruckender.Das Thema ist heute aktueller denn je.
Ich denke aber die Kontrolle über das Internet würde nicht ausreichen,grundsätzlich Medien unter Kontrolle zu bringen,das wäre für manch eine Regierung eine tolle Sache und in manchen Ländern steht das sogar an der Tagesordnung.
Ansonsten kann ich mich dem Kommentar des TEs nur anschließen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. August 2015)

@Amon: Wieso ist das falsch? Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. Gerade China beweist, das Regierungen, wenn sie es dann wollten, zu drastischeren Mitteln fähig wäre. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, das es jetzt auch für die USA, GB oder gar uns die richtige Lösung wäre und ich dies begrüßen würde. Um himmels Willen. Schließlich arbeitet in vielen Bereichen das Internet auch für die Regierungen. So störend die Kommunikationsmittel für Regierungen auch sind, so abhängig sind sie aber auch vom Internet.


----------



## D0pefish (9. August 2015)

Oha. Die erwähnten Messanger-Apps sind also doch ein sicheres Mittel für unbeobachteten Nachrichtenverkehr. AndroidMag - wassn das fürn Elite-Board? 

https://www.google.de/search?q=Geändert+von+Kinguin+(Heute+um+09:24+Uhr)
Ach du grüne Neune! Ein VP ist auch auf der Terrorliste.


----------



## Amon (9. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> @Amon: Wieso ist das falsch? Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. Gerade China beweist, das Regierungen, wenn sie es dann wollten, zu drastischeren Mitteln fähig wäre. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, das es jetzt auch für die USA, GB oder gar uns die richtige Lösung wäre und ich dies begrüßen würde. Um himmels Willen. Schließlich arbeitet in vielen Bereichen das Internet auch für die Regierungen. So störend die Kommunikationsmittel für Regierungen auch sind, so abhängig sind sie aber auch vom Internet.



Falsch ist in meinen Augen nur deine Aussage dass die Regierungen in Bezug auf das Netz ihre Inkompetenz beweisen. Deswegen hatte ich auch nur den ersten Satz im quote. Wenn wir mittlerweile nicht so abhängig vom Internet wären würde es das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben weil alle Regierungen es abgeschaltet hätten. Kann ja nicht sein dass das Volk sich woanders Informationen holt als unsere Lügen die wir ihm tagtäglich auftischen als die absolute Wahrheit zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Ahab (9. August 2015)

Mir wird da schlecht, keine Ahnung ob lachen oder weinen soll. Bin mal gespannt wo das noch hinführt.


----------



## BikeRider (9. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Politiker Fachleute?



Frag die Merkel, die ist Bundeskanzlerin und muss es ja Wissen. Ist ja schließlich alles "Neuland" oder ?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (9. August 2015)

Ist doch das selbe wie mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Terroristen aufhalten tut man damit nicht. Man macht die eigenen Bürger nur noch durchsichtiger. Um anonym und geheim zu kommunizieren, gibt es ausreichend andere Wege.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (9. August 2015)

Verschlüsseln kann jeder auch selbst ^^
Geht ganz einfach: Ich nehme z.B. diesen Satz: Ich mag gerne Pizza und du ? Als Antwort darauf: Ja, ich habe gestern am Europaplatz um 13:30Uhr eine gegessen.
So hat man den Treffpunkt und co. dabei kann es auch eine ganz normale Unterhaltung sein.

OT:
Wir könnten ja auch mal URAN holen um damit ATOMkraftwerke zu beFEUERN. So könnten wir mehr StromPROBLEME AUSLÖSCHEN! Nebst dessen können wir so auch der BOMBEN ENTWICKLUNG beitragen 
Ich sage bescheid wenn sie vor meiner Tür waren


----------



## DarkMo (9. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Warum Whats App so starken zulauf bekam lag einfach am richtigen Moment, es gab keine nennenswerte Konkurenz



ich hab mich immer gefragt, wieso da nu unbedingt ne "app" hermusste. weil app so ein tolles modewort war? wir hatten doch icq - is auch nur ne app(lication) und hatte viele viele features, die whatsapp warscheinlich auch heute noch nich alle hat ^^ und: es war sicher sehr viel ausgereifter. das hätte man doch einfach mal weiter entwickeln können...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Warum Whats App so starken zulauf bekam lag einfach am richtigen Moment, es gab keine nennenswerte Konkurenz



Keine Ahnung wo du das her hast,  aber es ist Unfug.  Whatsapp selbst ist ja nur eine Kopie von   Line.  Und es gibt auch noch diverse ähnliche Anbieter,  viele davon sind technisch auch deutlich ausgereifter.  

Aber die Nutzung von Whatsapp ist wohl eher mit der eines sozialen Netzwerks vergleichbar,  es setzt sich durch wenn viele deiner Bekannten es nutzen. 

An die "Großen" kommt es aber trotzdem nicht ran.  Bis es aus technischer Sicht auf dem Level von Skype ist, wird wohl noch viel Zeit vergehen.  Skype konzentriert sich insbesondere auch mehr auf die Nutzung in Unternehmen etc. 

Und dann wäre da auch noch ICQ   
Ich kenne zwar niemanden, der das in den letzten 10 Jahren noch genutzt hat,  aber tatsächlich ist das noch am Leben.  Als man das entwickelt hat, gab es zwar noch keine Handys,  trotzdem haben sie aktuell aber ziemlich gute Apps.


----------



## razzor1984 (9. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hab mich immer gefragt, wieso da nu unbedingt ne "app" hermusste. weil app so ein tolles modewort war? wir hatten doch icq - is auch nur ne app(lication) und hatte viele viele features, die whatsapp warscheinlich auch heute noch nich alle hat ^^ und: es war sicher sehr viel ausgereifter. das hätte man doch einfach mal weiter entwickeln können...



Naja ICQ,MSN,JABBER usw. aber alle das App zeitalter verschlafen.
 Die Idee von Whatsapp war ja echt genial deine ganzen buddies werden durch die Telefonnummer verglichen(ID) und somit gibt’s dann einen match und man kann mit der Person sofort chatten.


 Bei ICQ brauchte man immer den ID vom gegenüber bei MSN die Email Adresse
 Whatsapp hatte da schon nen Richtigen Ansatz!
 (Mal abgesehen dass das hochladen eines Telefonbuches generell eine Katastrophe für die Anonymität darstellt)


 Die Problematik warum man da nicht auf Verschlüsselung gesetzt hat ist extrem einfach zu erklären.
 Wenn man Verschlüsselung einsetzt (einen anerkannten -standart nutzt) dann bedeutet dass einen wirklich mehr aufwand(zur damaligen zeit). Anno 2006 – 2007 war das bei vielen Messengern ein Mehraufwand den die Entwickler nicht einsahen(wozu auch, interessiert damals eh keinen)
 (Nicht vergleichbar mit heutigen Methoden, es gibt crypto Apis//opensource - das sind ein paar Zeilen Code für ne ssaubernPGP Verschlüsselung inklusive Schlüsselaustausch, schau dir mal die textsecure verschlüsselung an, wenn man diese nur anwenden will ist es mit apis heute wirklich machbar)


 Heute ist die Welt in diesen Punkt anders, die Panik von Snowden hat nur die Hardcore nerds infiziert, bzw. eben auch ein paar App Entwickler. Die Leute sind ein bisschen sensibilisiert und verlangen auch danach.
 Im Grunde kann die Politik mit den Forderungen zu plain Text nur verlieren, denn es wird kein Software Embargo gegen Verschlüsselung geben, auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass „Scheinbare Demokratien“ wie GB oder die USA einfach encrypteten Traffic fallen lassen !


 Schaut man sich einmal China an, dann könnte man sagen die haben Bücher wie 1984 oder „Little Brother“ nicht als Gesellschaft Kritik angesehen sondern betrachten es eher als eine Bedienungsanleitung.
 In China gibt es zwei arten von Internets das Offizielle Internet welches in wirklich ein Intranet ist welches über einen exit Proxy verfügt(gerne auch als the great Wall bezeichnet)


 Dann gibt es das Universitäre Internet welches auch beschnitten ist nur eben nicht so stark.
 Die mittel die China einsetzt sind imo am stand der zeit, jeder traffic wird gescannt, jegliche VPNs sind sperrt, jeglicher traffic der auch nur den Anschein einer Verschlüsselung hat wird sofort fallen gelassen(auch Tor masking funktioniert nicht, die filter sind imo schon wirklich gut)
 Seit der sperre von Amazon cloud Anbindungen (cloud computing) und der sperre von zahllosen VPNs ist es auch für profies es nicht mehr so einfach.
 China ist und bleibt das Versuchlabor der totalen Überwachung des 2100 Jahrhunderts!





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du das her hast,  aber es ist  Unfug.  Whatsapp selbst ist ja nur eine Kopie von   Line.  Und es gibt  auch noch diverse ähnliche Anbieter,  viele davon sind technisch auch  deutlich ausgereifter.
> 
> Aber die Nutzung von Whatsapp ist wohl eher mit der eines sozialen  Netzwerks vergleichbar,  es setzt sich durch wenn viele deiner Bekannten  es nutzen.



Whats app gibt es seit 2009  --> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WhatsApp    - Line seit 2011 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_(application)
EDIT:Zum damligen zeitpunkt gabes nichts vergleichbares wie Threema oder textsecure auch kein chatsecure auf jabber basis mit OTR !!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Gibberbot vorgänger zu chatsecure war buggy und der key exchange war nicht immer sauber, weiters ist jabber nicht sehr weit verbreitet )

Der Faktor der sozialen netzwerke den  gestehe ich vollen zu , diese Dynamik wird sicher auch zum Wachstum begetragen haben!!!
Nicht die beste software macht das rennen  Ich sag nur Mircosoft ^^

Eine Kompetensliste für CHAT CLIENTS - https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-scorecard


----------



## Da_Obst (9. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> ...Heute ist die Welt in diesen Punkt anders, die Panik von Snowden hat nur die Hardcore nerds infiziert, bzw. eben auch ein paar App Entwickler. Die Leute sind ein bisschen sensibilisiert und verlangen auch danach.
> Im Grunde kann die Politik mit den Forderungen zu plain Text nur verlieren, denn es wird kein Software Embargo gegen Verschlüsselung geben, auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass „Scheinbare Demokratien“ wie GB oder die USA einfach encrypteten Traffic fallen lassen !...



Ein bisschen sensibilisiert triff es leider sehr gut, den meisten ist es in Wahrheit leider Sch***egal ob der verwendete Dienst "sicher" ist oder eben nicht. 


Ich verwende für "heikles" gerne Cryptocat (Hatte früher zwar schwerwiegende Bugs in der Verschlüsselung, ist jetzt aber, im Vergleich zu anderen Diensten, sehr sicher) oder wenn's per Mail geht halt PGP. 
Allerdings ist es heutzutage leider sehr schwer die Leute dazu zu bewegen diese Methoden auch konsequent zu verwenden. 
Bei den meisten stößt dieses Vorgehen einfach auf Unverständnis und das Argument: "Ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen..." wird fallen gelassen. Nun, wenn ich dann die Person bitte mir ihr Handy auszuhändigen damit ich mal den Whatsapp-Verlauf durchschauen kann ist meist Schluss mit lustig, aber verstehen tun's die meisten dann dennoch nicht. Das es mindestens ebenso einfach ist den Whatsapp-Nachrichtenverkehr, mit ein bisschen Know-How und Erfahrung,  auszuspähen ohne das Gerät überhaupt in die Hände bekommen zu müssen wird geflissentlich ignoriert, obwohl eine 5-sekündige Google-Suche erschütternde Info's, wie hier im Thread schon gepostet, zu Tage bringt...

Es ist heutzutage problemlos möglich eine "sichere" (100% Sicherheit gibt es einfach nicht, aber man kann Schnüfflern das Leben schon schwer und langwierig machen) Verbindung zu seinen Kommunikationspartnern einzurichten, man muss halt konsequent vorgehen. 

"Das ist schon schwer und kompliziert, so 'nen Technik-Krams braucht ja kein Mensch. Whatsapp ist ja viel praktischer, du bist einfach nur paranoid!" --> Worte fast aller Kollegen von mir... :/ 
Das Problem sitzt also mal wieder vor dem Bildschirm und ich bin es Leid der paranoide Idiot zu sein, aber was soll's, ich chatte sowieso nur sehr ungern...

Ah ja, hat jemand von euch schon einmal Erfahrungen mit dem hier gemacht: https://enigmabox.net ? Ich bin am überlegen das mal anzutesten, das soll den gesamten Overhead mitverschlüsseln, klingt jedenfalls interessant...


----------



## razzor1984 (10. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ah ja, hat jemand von euch schon einmal Erfahrungen mit dem hier gemacht: https://enigmabox.net ? Ich bin am überlegen das mal anzutesten, das soll den gesamten Overhead mitverschlüsseln, klingt jedenfalls interessant...



Was ich bis dato darüber gelsesn habe und auch was nutzer darüber gepostet haben, soll es nicht wirklch das gelbe vom ei sein. 
Man muss so oder so trennen zw real internet mit den identies von sozialen netzwerken bzw email accounts, e-banking.

Für andere Dinge ist m.m. nach am  effektivsten noch immer Tails auf einen usb stick mit eingeschalteter fake mac. 
I2p is auch ne option nur dazu gibt es kein livesystem. Für JAP gibts auch ein livesystem nur, Jap hat auch die selben problem wie Tor, ob es ein Nachteil ist dass die mix kaskaden statisch immer auf einen punkt stehen , das muss jeder selber entscheiden!
Das Darknet wie I2p /freenet is halt imo das beste weil es quasi ein Netz in netz ist. Der größte Nachteil dabei ist der grauenhaft schlechte speed


----------



## DarkMo (10. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Die Idee von Whatsapp war ja echt genial deine ganzen buddies werden  durch die Telefonnummer verglichen(ID) und somit gibt’s dann einen match  und man kann mit der Person sofort chatten.



eigentlich ein punkt, den ich ziemlich ungenial find >< meine rl kumpels usw, die leute die das auch zu interessieren hat, die haben meine handynummer. aber in icq hatte ich hinz und kunz aus zig spielen - wäre icq auf die idee gekommen, von mir die telefonnummer zu verlangen, das hätte ich im leben nich mitgemacht. scheinbar steh ich mit so einer meinung allein auf weiter flur. sobald irgendwer die numer von mir will, ist mir der dienst urplötzlich egal ^^ mich nervts ja schon, wenn man für irgendwas ne registration mit email brauch (also nich foren oder so, wo man ja doch länger aktiv is, aber stößt man leider öfters mal druff irgendwie).


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. August 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Dass es so weit kommt hat sich George Orwell sicherlich nicht vorstellen können als er damals "1984" geschrieben hat...





Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn man dann auch noch bedenkt,dass der Roman 1984 1949 erschien,also vor 66 Jahren,ist es umso beeindruckender.



Wenn es eine Person gibt, die man nochmal zum Leben erwecken sollte, wäre es wohl George Orwell. Erklär ihm zwei drei Sachen, danach rennt er nur noch durch die Straßen und schreit: "Ich habs euch gesagt!!!!"


----------



## Da_Obst (10. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Was ich bis dato darüber gelsesn habe und auch was nutzer darüber gepostet haben, soll es nicht wirklch das gelbe vom ei sein.
> Man muss so oder so trennen zw real internet mit den identies von sozialen netzwerken bzw email accounts, e-banking.
> 
> Für andere Dinge ist m.m. nach am  effektivsten noch immer Tails auf einen usb stick mit eingeschalteter fake mac.
> ...



Ah ok, danke für dein Feedback! 
Klar, eine gewisse Sicherheit bedeutet immer einen Komfortverlust, da muss man halt abwägen was einem wie viel wert ist. 
Und ja, Tails als LL ist ganz nett, aber dass das Zwiebelrouting lahm ist muss man halt in Kauf nehmen, Bandbreitenlastiges geht da halt nicht wirklich, außer halt mit viel Geduld...



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Person gibt, die man nochmal zum Leben erwecken sollte, wäre es wohl George Orwell. Erklär ihm zwei drei Sachen, danach rennt er nur noch durch die Straßen und schreit: "Ich habs euch gesagt!!!!"



Haha, ja... 
Wenn der sehen könnte in welche Richtung sich heute alles entwickelt hat würde der den Mund nicht mehr zubekommen, sein Roman ist ja noch recht harmlos im Vergleich zu den technischen Möglichkeiten die heute zur Überwachung genutzt werden. Jeder mit Smartphone kann rund um die Uhr auf Meter genau lokalisiert werden, dazu kommt dann noch ein Live-Audio/-Video Feed, Big Brother hat maximal feuchte Träume davon gehabt, die beschriebenen "Teleschirme" sind ja ein Witz dagegen...


----------



## razzor1984 (10. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> eigentlich ein punkt, den ich ziemlich ungenial  find >< meine rl kumpels usw, die leute die das auch zu  interessieren hat, die haben meine handynummer. aber in icq hatte ich  hinz und kunz aus zig spielen - wäre icq auf die idee gekommen, von mir  die telefonnummer zu verlangen, das hätte ich im leben nich mitgemacht.  scheinbar steh ich mit so einer meinung allein auf weiter flur. sobald  irgendwer die numer von mir will, ist mir der dienst urplötzlich egal ^^  mich nervts ja schon, wenn man für irgendwas ne registration mit email  brauch (also nich foren oder so, wo man ja doch länger aktiv is, aber  stößt man leider öfters mal druff irgendwie).




Aus Datenschutzrechtlichen sicht ja er is ungenial aber 95 -98% der user ist es egal! Selbst der ach so sichere Messenger Threema vergleicht (wenn man ihn lässt)
Dein telefonbuch mit anderen useren.Threema macht es da aber ein bisschen anders wie whats app, es ladet das telefon buch in gehashter form hoch und vergleicht dann nur mehr di e hashes. Es ist dadurch ein bisschen sicherer nur es werden leider schwache hashes genutzt ( mein letzter stand war MD5 bzw SHA1)
Das selbe macht auch textsecure, irgendwie muss man die nutzer vergleichen können!!!

Es geht auch sicher, belieger Jabber account mit OTR das alles durch Tor - Bulletproof wenn beiden endgeräte sauber sind ! Nur, freunde werden sich jetzt nicht die Mühe machen und richten only for you einen neuen account ein bz w  richten sich noch einen neue applikation ein ! Viel zu komplex ist dann die antwort !

Im endefekt hat man jetzt zwei möglichkeiten, man verweigert alles was nicht den Datschutzstand hat den man selbst wählt! Das beinhaltet dann auch apps wie Threema & Textsecure (Keyword: braucht google services) oder man macht nen tradeoff und lässt diese kleinern dinge zu. Mein leitsatz ist "Alles ist besser als PLAIN TEXT" 




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Und ja, Tails als LL ist ganz nett, aber dass das Zwiebelrouting lahm ist muss man halt in Kauf nehmen, Bandbreitenlastiges geht da halt nicht wirklich, außer halt mit viel Geduld...



Tor hat heutezutage ~ 1000 exit nodes, d ie middle relays sind eh sehr sehr schnell und in hülle und fülle vorhanden.Der speed ist heute schon echt annehmbar 
Teste es mal selbst, youtube videos in HD, wenn du nicht ein grottenschlechtes exit relay erwischst dann kannst du dir den stream ohne unterbrechung angucken !


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Tor hat heutezutage ~ 1000 exit nodes, d ie middle relays sind eh sehr sehr schnell und in hülle und fülle vorhanden.Der speed ist heute schon echt annehmbar



Naja... Speedtest sagt bei mir

Normaler Zugang: 100.457 kBit/s Down, 6.759 kBit/s Up
TOR-Browser: 2.949 kBit/s Down, 1.266 kBit/s Up
(100er KD-Leitung)

Da bekomme ich bei TOR grade mal ~3% meiner normalen Bandbreite rein. 
Das ist zwar immer noch viel schneller als mein alter DSL-Lite-Zugang der letzten Wohnung () aber für mehr als Textseiten auch zu lahm.


Was das Thema angeht: Von mir aus können sie den Mist verbieten ich nutze sowas sowieso nicht - aber es wäre natürlich falsch.
Ich hoffe dass es nur noch eine Frage der zeit ist, bis die ganzen elenden Versuche der Regierungen die Leute klein zu halten scheitern und das ohne ein Anarchist zu sein, aktuell wirds einfach übertrieben mit (anlassloser) Überwachung usw (und wers aufklärt was gemacht werden soll ist ja aktuell ein "Landesveräter" ..)


----------



## loler24 (16. August 2015)

... 1 woche später: "Wir verbieten sämtliche Emailprogramme, wegen den Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten zwischen Terroristen"😅


----------



## razzor1984 (17. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja... Speedtest sagt bei mir
> 
> Normaler Zugang: 100.457 kBit/s Down, 6.759 kBit/s Up
> TOR-Browser: 2.949 kBit/s Down, 1.266 kBit/s Up
> ...



Wenn man sich einen Weg durchs Tor netz anschaut, dann ist es doch logisch das hier nicht viel Banbreite von deiner 100er Leitung überbleibt.
Weiters, sind nicht alle exit nodes high speed knoten, aber für einen 720p stream (youtube) reicht es meistens 

Wenn man so ne performante Leitung hat, dann kann man nur einen VPN nutzen und selbst da hat man  speed einbußen, weiters ist anonymität bei einem vpn dienstleister auch eine art Glaubensfrage


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2015)

So ein Mist um das die wieder debattieren. Warum denn ausgerechnet die Messengers? Seien es postive oder auch negative Ereignisse, darüber diskutiert man doch schlussendlich darüber im Messenger. Das kann doch wohl kaum eine Bedrohung darstellen. Das sehe ich irgendwie total anders.


----------



## Imperat0r (20. August 2015)

Ich fände es gut, wenn es an Schulen/Unis striktes WhatsApp bzw. Smartphone Verbot geben würde.
Es ist einfach traurig, dass die jüngere Generation nur noch über Whats App und co. "kommuniziert". 
Fast überall wo man hinschaut hängen die Leute vor ihrem Smartphone. Das finde ich traurig.

Je mehr Kommunikationsmittel dem Menschen zur Verfügung stehen, desto weniger kommunizieren sie.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut, wenn es an Schulen/Unis striktes WhatsApp bzw. Smartphone Verbot geben würde.
> Es ist einfach traurig, dass die jüngere Generation nur noch über Whats App und co. "kommuniziert".
> Fast überall wo man hinschaut hängen die Leute vor ihrem Smartphone. Das finde ich traurig.
> 
> Je mehr Kommunikationsmittel dem Menschen zur Verfügung stehen, desto weniger kommunizieren sie.



Sagte er und saß die ganze Nacht vor seinem PC ...    

Im Ernst, die Kommunikation wandelt sich durch technische Helfer zwar stark, aber ich denke nicht dass sie dadurch reduziert wird.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (20. August 2015)

Naja, Whats App ist schon praktisch. Grade wenn ich jetzt von Montag bis Freitag Arbeite (wenn auch nur jetzt für 2 Wochen) kann ich Abends meiner Freundin schreiben. Um 17 Uhr ist eben nix mehr mit treffen...


----------



## Stryke7 (20. August 2015)

No way!   Du hast dadurch die Möglichkeit, auch nach 17 Uhr noch elektronische Texte in Echtzeit zu versenden?!  

Welch eine Revolution, welch technischer Durchbruch!  Warum hat es das vorher noch nicht gegeben??


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut, wenn es an Schulen/Unis striktes WhatsApp bzw. Smartphone Verbot geben würde.
> Es ist einfach traurig, dass die jüngere Generation nur noch über Whats App und co. "kommuniziert".
> Fast überall wo man hinschaut hängen die Leute vor ihrem Smartphone. Das finde ich traurig.
> 
> Je mehr Kommunikationsmittel dem Menschen zur Verfügung stehen, desto weniger kommunizieren sie.




Und was wäre dein Vorschlag anders zu kommunizieren als mit WhatsApp? 

Ergibt doch irgendwie auch kein Sinn umso mehr Kommunikationsmittel desto weniger kommunizieren sie.


----------



## Icedaft (21. August 2015)

Von Angesicht zu Angesicht? RL?


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2015)

Gab es nicht damals in England schonmal Überlegungen diesen Messenger der in Blackberry Telefonen integriert ist zu verbieten weil sich über diesen Randalierer bei den Krawallen die in England 2011 waren verabredet und Aktionen geplant haben?

@Zeus



> Und was wäre dein Vorschlag anders zu kommunizieren als mit WhatsApp?
> 
> Ergibt doch irgendwie auch kein Sinn umso mehr Kommunikationsmittel desto weniger kommunizieren sie.
> 
> ...



Glaube er meinte das die Leute nicht nur über digitale Medien kommunizieren sollen, respektive sich nicht nur mit einem kleinen Gerät in der Hand beschäftigen sollen.

Ist irgendwo auch nicht ganz verkehrt. Sehe das bei mir in der Werkstatt. Wenn ich da runtergehe in den Pausen sitzen die alle nur noch jeder für sich in einer Ecke mit dem Smartphone in der Hand. Die Kollegen untereinander reden gar nicht mehr miteinander.

Allerdings halte ich es für unsinnig solche Messenger zu verbieten. Nutze sie selbst aber eher als Alternative zur SMS. Wenn ein anderer Dienst genauso verbreitet wäre wie Whats App würde ich vermutlich sowas wie Threema oder Simsme bevorzugen.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. August 2015)

So haben wir in unserer Jugend mit den Mädels kommuniziert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperat0r (21. August 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Und was wäre dein Vorschlag anders zu kommunizieren als mit WhatsApp?
> 
> Ergibt doch irgendwie auch kein Sinn umso mehr Kommunikationsmittel desto weniger kommunizieren sie.



Die Leute früher konnten auch ohne WhatsApp kommunizieren. 
WhatsApp ist auch wirklich eine schöne Sache, aber heutzutage hängt ein großteil der Leute wirklich nur noch vor dem Smartphone.
Egal wo man hingeht, Innenstadt,Straßenbahn&Bus, in Cafes usw.
Whats ist ein Zeitvertreib.


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2015)

Ja genau und offen gestanden ist dieses Filmchen und Bildchen verschicken auch mitunter ganz witzig.

Was ich aber hart finde ist wenn Schulkids Schlägereien oder Pöbelattacken oder sonst was an "Bildmaterial" mit dem Handy aufnehmen (anstatt einzugreifen) und mir nichts dir nichts verschicken (sei es mit WA oder sonst einem Dienst). 

So gesehen lässt sich das WA auch ganz gut für Cyber-Mobbing unter den Kids nutzen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

Ich finde es besser, wenn man Telefoniert anstatt Nachrichten zu schreiben.
Es ging damals auch ohne diese Messengers.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich finde es besser, wenn man Telefoniert anstatt Nachrichten zu schreiben.
> Es ging damals auch ohne diese Messengers.



Kommt drauf an, Texte haben manchmal auch ihren Sinn. 

Allerdings habe ich bereits die Möglichkeit, SMS zu versenden, E-Mails zu versenden, Facebook-Messenger (gut den Schrott nutzt eigentlich keiner),  Skype,  Twitter,  und wer weiß was noch alles.

Welche Mehrwert bietet da WhatsApp?  Die Frage verstehe ich nie ...  

In vielen Fällen weiß ich nicht mal, welchen Kommunikationsweg mein Handy eigentlich wählt wenn ich ihm sage es soll etwas an jemanden verschicken.  Muss ich das überhaupt noch wissen?  Aus Interesse und evtl Sicherheitsgründen: Ja.  Aber im Alltag spielt das eigentlich keine Rolle.  Ich sage ihm einfach nur den Empfänger und es kümmert sich um alles andere.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, Texte haben manchmal auch ihren Sinn.



Wenn sie gelesen werden, dann ja.

Ich brauche diese Messengers nicht.


----------



## Maqama (21. August 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wenn sie gelesen werden, dann ja.
> 
> Ich brauche diese Messengers nicht.



Man kann wohl kaum jeden Anrufen, mit dem man schreibt.
Dann würde ich das Telefon nur noch am Ohr haben.
Auch kann man ja nicht in jeder Situation telefonieren.
Eine Handyflat hat auch nicht jeder, ich habe z.B. nur eine  Datenflat, zahle aber 29cent pro Minute, da ich das eh nicht nutze.
Messenger haben einen enormen Mehrwert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Man kann wohl kaum jeden Anrufen, mit dem man schreibt.
> Dann würde ich das Telefon nur noch am Ohr haben.
> Auch kann man ja nicht in jeder Situation telefonieren.
> Eine Handyflat hat auch nicht jeder, ich habe z.B. nur eine  Datenflat, zahle aber 29cent pro Minute, da ich das eh nicht nutze.
> Messenger haben einen enormen Mehrwert.



Damals als wir keine Handy´s hatten, haben wir trotzdem ( Festnetz ) Telefoniert. Es kommt auch auf die Anrufe an, ob sie wichtig sind oder nicht. Manche rufen ja wegen jedem pups bei einem an.
Damals ging es also auch ( ohne Messenger ), warum sollte es jetzt auch nicht funktionieren.


----------



## DarkMo (21. August 2015)

hättest du ne telfonierflat, bräuchtest du keine datenflat fürn messenger 

hatte letztens mal in den nachriten oder so nen kleinen beitrag gesehn "was gehört nicht in die zuckertüte". zur erinnerung: das bekommen die erstklässler zur einschulung. die sind dann in etwa 6 jahre als. ich dachte es geht da um zuviel süßkrams usw - ne, es ging nich ernsthaft darum, dass keine smartphones tablets usw da rein sollen? also da hab ich schon stark an dem bericht gezweifelt. sowas ist vom wert her doch eher was für nen geburtstag oder weihnachten, doch aber nich für ne zuckertüte xD hab das ding für völlig banane abgestempelt.

nun kürzlich meinten andere eltern (mein sohnemann kommt die tage in die schule, daher ^^), dass sie ihrem kind nich echt nen handy in die tüte packen?  einfach unglaublich sowas... und am ende wird sich verzweifelt gefragt, wieso die kiddis nix lernen.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. August 2015)

Ja da gibt es wohl zu dieser Sache eher eine Pro und Contra Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es wohl zu dieser Sache eher eine Pro und Contra Seite.



Ach wäre nicht darauf gekommen ^^

Aber jeder so wie er es möchte.


----------



## DARPA (21. August 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hatte letztens mal in den nachriten oder so nen kleinen beitrag gesehn "was gehört nicht in die zuckertüte". zur erinnerung: das bekommen die erstklässler zur einschulung. die sind dann in etwa 6 jahre als. ich dachte es geht da um zuviel süßkrams usw - ne, es ging nich ernsthaft darum, dass keine smartphones tablets usw da rein sollen? also da hab ich schon stark an dem bericht gezweifelt. sowas ist vom wert her doch eher was für nen geburtstag oder weihnachten, doch aber nich für ne zuckertüte xD hab das ding für völlig banane abgestempelt.
> 
> nun kürzlich meinten andere eltern (mein sohnemann kommt die tage in die schule, daher ^^), dass sie ihrem kind nich echt nen handy in die tüte packen?  einfach unglaublich sowas... und am ende wird sich verzweifelt gefragt, wieso die kiddis nix lernen.



Vor paar Monaten hab ich nen Artikel gelesen, darin ging es um eine Diskussion im deutschen Schulwesen, ob man überhaupt noch Schreibschrift lehren soll. Also nur noch Druckbuchstaben oder direkt an PCs schreiben. Das Interessante in dem Artikel waren aber Aussagen vom deutschen Lehrerverband, dass ein Großteil der Schüler heutzutage nicht flüssig und leserlich schreiben können. Ein Grossteil der Lehrer bestätigte sogar, dass viele Schüler nicht in der Lage sind, längere Zeit ohne Beschwerden zu schreiben. Die bekommen dabei Schmerzen, und ich mein nicht nur im Kopp, sondern in der Hand. Erschreckende Entwicklung.

Also ich nutze auch viel WhattsApp und Threema, ist ja auch praktisch. Aber durch die Digitalisierung merkt man auch extrem eine Verrohung der Sprache, Beispiele gibts auch regelmäßig in diesem Forum (wie in jedem anderen). Kommt halt auch davon, dass in Messengern eher gechattet wird.
Als Handys noch nicht smart waren, kostete ne SMS 19ct, da hat man sich schon überlegt was man schreibt und wie man die max. Zeichen ausnutzt. Oder man hat besser gleich telefoniert, da konnte man mehr Infos fürs Geld austauschen


----------



## Stryke7 (21. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Vor paar Monaten hab ich nen Artikel gelesen, darin ging es um eine Diskussion im deutschen Schulwesen, ob man überhaupt noch Schreibschrift lehren soll.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DARPA schrieb:


> Das Interessante in dem Artikel waren aber Aussagen vom deutschen Lehrerverband, dass ein Großteil der Schüler heutzutage nicht flüssig und leserlich schreiben können. Ein Grossteil der Lehrer bestätigte sogar, dass viele Schüler nicht in der Lage sind, längere Zeit ohne Beschwerden zu schreiben. Die bekommen dabei Schmerzen, und ich mein nicht nur im Kopp, sondern in der Hand. Erschreckende Entwicklung.


Naja, die Handmuskulatur muss trainiert werden. 
Natürlich hat trotzdem alles seine Grenzen.  Wenn ich da an die sechsstündigen Klausuren kurz vor dem Abi denke, fällt mir das wieder ein. Danach spürt man tatsächlich muskuläre Erschöpfung.

Wo wir beim Thema sind:  Wie sollen denn laut den Lehrern demnächst Klausuren aussehen?  Multiple-Choice-Fragen? 

```
Analysieren sie den Hauptgegenstand von Goethes Faust: Geht es 
a) um die Verführung des im Leben gescheiterten Faust durch den Teufel 
b) um den Aufbau der Sowjetunion aus Sicht des Kameraden Faust
c) um die Verwahrlosung der Kirche unter der Herrschaft Kardinal Fausts 
d) um den Aufbau des Unternehmens  "Faust - Zubehör für Vollkontaktkampfsport"
```



DARPA schrieb:


> Also ich nutze auch viel WhattsApp und Threema, ist ja auch praktisch. Aber durch die Digitalisierung merkt man auch extrem eine Verrohung der Sprache, Beispiele gibts auch regelmäßig in diesem Forum (wie in jedem anderen). Kommt halt auch davon, dass in Messengern eher gechattet wird.


Stimmt, Chat-Sprache hat sich mittlerweile zu einem eigenen Sprachfeld entwickelt.  Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man nicht auch korrektes Deutsch beherrschen sollte.


DARPA schrieb:


> Als Handys noch nicht smart waren, kostete ne SMS 19ct, da hat man sich schon überlegt was man schreibt und wie man die max. Zeichen ausnutzt. Oder man hat besser gleich telefoniert, da konnte man mehr Infos fürs Geld austauschen


Also ...  ich glaube, das Konzept der SMS-Flatrate ist schon ziemlich lange auf dem Markt.  Vor etwa einer Dekade sind SMS doch wirklich günstig geworden.


----------



## Pittermann (22. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema sind:  Wie sollen denn laut den Lehrern demnächst Klausuren aussehen?  Multiple-Choice-Fragen?
> 
> ```
> Analysieren sie den Hauptgegenstand von Goethes Faust: Geht es
> ...


Ich garantiere Dir, dass man bei einer solchen Aufgabe alles ankreuzen könnte, und auch eine entsprechende Quelle anführen, in der das „belegt“ wird.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Vor paar Monaten hab ich nen Artikel gelesen, darin ging es um eine Diskussion im deutschen Schulwesen, ob man überhaupt noch Schreibschrift lehren soll. Also nur noch Druckbuchstaben oder direkt an PCs schreiben. Das Interessante in dem Artikel waren aber Aussagen vom deutschen Lehrerverband, dass ein Großteil der Schüler heutzutage nicht flüssig und leserlich schreiben können. Ein Grossteil der Lehrer bestätigte sogar, dass viele Schüler nicht in der Lage sind, längere Zeit ohne Beschwerden zu schreiben. Die bekommen dabei Schmerzen, und ich mein nicht nur im Kopp, sondern in der Hand. Erschreckende Entwicklung.



Viele Lehrer erwarten ja auch dass man längste und logischste Texte in kürzester Zeit schreibt. Klausuren in Deutsch sind da das Paradebeispiel, oder bei mir auch der Wirtschafts- und Sozialkundeunterricht. Da hat man so wenig Zeit, dass man im Vollgas und damit entsprechend unleserlich schreiben muss damit man alles Gewünschte auch vernünftig schreiben kann. Oder man schreibt leserlich, und schafft nicht alle Aufgaben. Oder man schreibt leserlich, und dafür nur sch..... .

Was die Schreibschrift angeht: Kann ruhig weggelassen werden. Ich kenne kaum jemanden in meiner Berufsschulklasse der Schreibschrift schreibt - ich selber schreibe seit der 9. zufrieden und bedeutend leserlicher Druckschrift. Selbst meine Eltern schreiben Druckschrift...

Ich finde das immer wieder lustig wenn Lehrer von "Heutzutage können die Schüler dies und das nicht mehr..." sprechen... Heutzutage wird ja von einem auch immer mehr und immer mehr in immer weniger Zeit verlangt.




Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Leute früher konnten auch ohne WhatsApp kommunizieren.
> WhatsApp ist auch wirklich eine schöne Sache, aber heutzutage hängt ein großteil der Leute wirklich nur noch vor dem Smartphone.
> Egal wo man hingeht, Innenstadt,Straßenbahn&Bus, in Cafes usw.
> Whats ist ein Zeitvertreib.



Und was geht dich das an wie die Leute oder Schüler miteinander kommunizieren oder was Andere in der Bahn statt stumpfsinnig aus dem Fenster gucken oder sich lautstark unterhalten (das lautstark gilt besonders für meine Altersklasse und darunter...) machen? 

Lass die Leute ihr Ding machen und versuch nicht alles Neue zu verbieten weil es dir nicht passt. Ich bin mit der Technik aufgewachsen - für mich ist das kommunizieren per Messengern völlig normal - genauso normal, wie es für dich in meinem Alter war für jeden Mist zur gewünschten Person oder zur Telefonzelle zu rennen.

Wer allerdings per Messenger kommuniziert obwohl das Gegenüber z.B. am anderen Ende des Tiches sitzt hat echt ne Panne.

Und Verbieten ist keine Möglichkeit jungen Menschen den ordnungsgemäßen Gebrauch moderner Kommunikationsmittel beizubringen. Dazu braucht es passenden Unterricht in der Schule mit fähigen Lehrern,


----------



## DARPA (22. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an die sechsstündigen Klausuren kurz vor dem Abi denke,  fällt mir das wieder ein. Danach spürt man tatsächlich muskuläre  Erschöpfung.


Hör auf, ich hab Deutsch LK gehabt. Aber das ist ja im Prinzip eine  Extremsituation, die man einmal im Leben hat. Im optimalen Fall ^^



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ...  ich glaube, das Konzept der  SMS-Flatrate ist schon ziemlich lange auf dem Markt.  Vor etwa einer  Dekade sind SMS doch wirklich günstig geworden.


Ich meinte da eher die Zeit in Richtung Jahrtausendwende. Da hatten alle  in meinem Freundeskreis nur Prepaid. Aber stimmt schon, Smartphones  gibts ja eigentlich noch gar nicht soo lange.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Viele Lehrer erwarten ja auch dass man längste und logischste Texte in kürzester Zeit schreibt. Klausuren in Deutsch sind da das Paradebeispiel, oder bei mir auch der Wirtschafts- und Sozialkundeunterricht. Da hat man so wenig Zeit, dass man im Vollgas und damit entsprechend unleserlich schreiben muss damit man alles Gewünschte auch vernünftig schreiben kann. Oder man schreibt leserlich, und schafft nicht alle Aufgaben. Oder man schreibt leserlich, und dafür nur sch..... .
> 
> Was die Schreibschrift angeht: Kann ruhig weggelassen werden. Ich kenne kaum jemanden in meiner Berufsschulklasse der Schreibschrift schreibt - ich selber schreibe seit der 9. zufrieden und bedeutend leserlicher Druckschrift. Selbst meine Eltern schreiben Druckschrift...
> 
> Ich finde das immer wieder lustig wenn Lehrer von "Heutzutage können die Schüler dies und das nicht mehr..." sprechen... Heutzutage wird ja von einem auch immer mehr und immer mehr in immer weniger Zeit verlangt.



Kein Plan ob Schule immer schwieriger wird, man kennt ja nur seine eigene Schulzeit. Und die ist in meinem Fall auch schon wieder 10 Jahre vorbei. Zumindest Leistungen musste man schon immer erbringen.


Aber jetzt sind wir ganz von den bösen Terroristen abgekommen.


----------



## Alensung (26. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*

Oh nein! Ich hoffe, es ist nicht wahr. Ich mag mit WhatsApp.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

*AW: WhatsApp und andere Messanger sollen verboten werden?*



Alensung schrieb:


> Oh nein! Ich hoffe, es ist nicht wahr. Ich mag mit WhatsApp.



Und was machst du wenn es wahr wird^^


----------



## Fronobulax (26. August 2015)

ODER das Ganze dient nur dazu, den ahnungslosen User in Sicherheit zu wiegen, denn jetzt wurde die Messenger-Verschlüsselung ja offiziell als sicher bezeichnet, da kann man ja unbesorgt alles preisgeben...
Vor allem sind FB, Whatsapp etc. sowieso verpflichtet, die Daten an die NSA weiterzugeben, da würde auch eine tatsächlich unknackbare Verschlüsselung nix bringen, solange die Server in den USA stehen ist alles wurscht.


----------



## orca113 (27. August 2015)

> Naja, die Handmuskulatur muss trainiert werden.
> Natürlich hat trotzdem alles seine Grenzen.  Wenn ich da an die sechsstündigen Klausuren kurz vor dem Abi denke, fällt mir das wieder ein. Danach spürt man tatsächlich muskuläre Erschöpfung.



Habe im März an zwei aufeinanderfolgen Tagen schriftliche Abschlussprüfung zum Technischen Betriebswirt gehabt. Das war schrecklich, am zweiten Tag hat mir meine Schreibhand dermaßen wehgetan und war verkrampft das ich gedacht habe ich muß abbrechen. Von daher hätte ich in den letzten Jahren gerne mehr mit der Hand geschrieben. 

Davon mal abgesehen was das eigentliche Thema angeht, bin ich davon überzeugt das Messenger wie WhatsApp niemals verboten werden. Genauso wenig wie Soziale Netzwerke. Hier mal ein Dialog aus der Serie Person Of Interest:



> Reese: Ich habe nie verstanden warum die Leute ihre Informationen auf diese Seiten stellen. Das hat uns bei der CIA die Arbeit sehr erleichtert.
> Finch: Natürlich, dafür habe ich sie ja erschaffen.
> Reese: Wollen sie mir erzählen daß Sie das social networking erfunden haben?
> Finch: Wir brauchten mehr Informationen. Die sozialen Diagramme der Menschen, ihre Verbindungen. Der Staat hatte lange überlegt wie man an die rankommt. Dabei wollen die Leute die sogar freiwillig rausrücken.
> Darüber hinaus lässt sich damit auch Geld verdienen ...



Klingt schlüssig


----------

